# Favorite Golf Club?



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

Mine is the driver. I get to use it almost on all holes because one of my courses near me is very big, and is very popular. So, I whack that thing and never find my ball again!  But seriously, what is your favorite club and why?


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

Mine is the callaway big bertha 454 titanium. I've been using this club for a little while now and I can really catch distance with it. Although I lent it to my brother in law and he couldn't get to grips with it.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

Mine is my ping eye 2 putter. Its such a good putter and what keeps my short game good.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

My favourite club is any 7 iron. Brand or quality doesn't matter. I find with this particular club that I have 100% control of where my ball is going. Sure I can't hit the ball as far as I could with a driver, but I would still choose the 7 iron over any driver on a shorter course. Of course, if the entire course was massively huge I'd stick with my driver the entire day.


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

Mine is probably my biggest big bertha. Its kinda old but its been working great so im happy with it.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

I like to use the 6 Iron.

I know it seems like an unusual club to name the favorite but let me explain. Like you may know I am not a great golfer by any means. The only club I can with consistantly is the six iron. I can hit it straight and over a hundred yards every time. That is good enough for me!


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

stratocastor, very unusual club to be a favourite. Wouldn't it be best if you practised with other clubs, because you'll grow up to be a great golfer with a 6 but not with drivers etc?


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

I do practice with a lot of other clubs, actually, but the six is the only one I can hit consistantly with. My uncle, who plays a lot, has always told me the best way to get better is to get really good with one or two clubs first. I will eventually try to incorporate other irons and woods.


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

Its good logic. I would like playing with the 6 iron best if it was the club i was most consistent with but i like feeling the rush of having a good drive.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

Can anyone guess my favorite club? I like drivers best because theres nothing more fun then wacking the ball as hard as you can.


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

Anyone who knows how to drive well and can hit the ball far will always say a driver. The sound that is released when the wood hits the ball just perfectly is so great, you know you got it good. 

And being able to hit it hard is cool as well.


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

My favourite club is the wisley golf club, there is a lot of members and everyone re-visits, a great way to find friends too.


----------



## dahabi (Mar 29, 2006)

i love my Ping i5 Irons....it was a gift from my cousin...i love that little baby of mine


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

mine is the 6 iron, i always get a clean shot with it.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

The putter. I'm dangerous with a driver in my hand, you never know where the ball's going to go. I'm not that bad at putting, though I'm not that good either


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

My favorite club is my putter. I'm a good putter.


----------

